# Fish'n the Steel Jungle video



## CrappieKeith (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/crappiekeith


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 12, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/crappiekeith



So did you eat any of these fish for dinner. The one's wrapped around your head in your picture look a bit bigger. I do have to admit, they are the best tasting fresh water fish I've ever eaten. Where were you fishing when you made the video (if that's not TOP secret...LOL!) Thanks for posting.


----------



## tree md (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm hitting the lake for three days. Gonna fish for crappie and cats. I found an old reel I haven't used in forever and fixed me up a new crappie rig. It's an old, ultralight Johnson spin caster. Really sweet rig. I used to love to fish with it. Can't wait to hit the water!


----------



## tree md (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, Kieth, last time I went we tore them up around the dock slips. I think we caught 26 crappie in about 2 hours; All in dock slips.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a 7000 acre lake in north central Mn called Big Sandy.
We released all of them.


----------

